# The inside button on pants, what's it for?



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

That 3rd button or 2nd button if your pants have a hook & clasp and a button deal. What's it for (besides obviously buttoning)? Or a better question would be does it help the drape or fitting of the pants any better if it's buttoned?


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

If you are referring to the button next to the zipper and slightly above or adjacent, this is called a french fly if I am not mistaken. Better quality trousers have this so the drape and fit of the pants is smooth and the fabric doesn't bunch up or wrinkle when sitting and standing. This is now done on alot of trousers regardless of the price but the better made ones of various types of french flys to fit the wearer better.


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

That's exactly the button I was talking about Tonyp. So its called a french fly. Does it actually work with helping the pants drape better? The only time, besides now, that I buttoned it I didn't notice any difference, except that it took longer to unbutton when I had to use the commode.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

TonyP is correct, and I believe it does help. In essence, it seems to help the pant front remain flatter.


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmmm, thank you gentlemen. I added a poll to see how many men actually fully button the french fly. Now that I know what it's for I'll probably button it all the time, although when one has to use the bathroom it can be somewhat a pain.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

OK, this is weird. All of my dress pants have a hook and clasp with a button to the right of the clasp to button the little belt like extension, whatever that is called. I just went and looked at all of my pants and noticed the button to the left of and just below the hook with the corresponding button hole to the left of and just below the clasp. If I've ever noticed these before, I don't remember doing so.

Anyway, I actually had to change into a pair of dress pants just to see if I was buttoning this button without realizing it. I wasn't. I instinctively just hooked the clasp and buttoned the little belt thingy, and that was that. I suppose I've never buttoned that button. Now that I know it's there I'll have to see how I deal with it next time I wear dress pants. I think life was simpler before I read this thread.

Thanks for nothing, SuitUp. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Tonyp said:


> If you are referring to the button next to the zipper and slightly above or adjacent, this is called a french fly if I am not mistaken. Better quality trousers have this so the drape and fit of the pants is smooth and the fabric doesn't bunch up or wrinkle when sitting and standing. This is now done on alot of trousers regardless of the price but the better made ones of various types of french flys to fit the wearer better.


+1 and I think it's a big help.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

I ALWAYS forget to fasten these.

Generally when removing the pants I look at it and think, 'Why don't I ever fasten this darn thing?' The answer was - I never understood the use before this thread. Now I shall fasten regularly, if I don't forget.

Ask Andy data is amazing.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

I thought it was so the fly would stay closed if you forgot to Zip it.


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> I think life was simpler before I read this thread.
> 
> Thanks for nothing, SuitUp. :icon_smile_big:


Your welcome Cruiser. Hey I am in the same boat as you, my life was simpler before I found out what it was used for.



Preu Pummel said:


> Now I shall fasten regularly, if I don't forget.


I hear you on that! About 1.5 hrs ago after I found out what it was for, I went and fastened it. Now, I just left the bathroom and eventhough I said I'd fasten it from now on, I just forgot to! :crazy:


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Preu Pummel said:


> I ALWAYS forget to fasten these.
> 
> Generally when removing the pants I look at it and think, 'Why don't I ever fasten this darn thing?' The answer was - I never understood the use before this thread. Now I shall fasten regularly, if I don't forget.
> 
> Ask Andy data is amazing.


You have a button, you have a button hole. I didn't occur to you that the two go together? On the other hand, I had gone for years not buttoning the gauntlet buttons on my shirts, but I was doing that out of a misguided sense of style.

Buzz


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2008)

I honestly fail to see how you guys can go by so long without buttoning it.

Button + button hole = do it up.

At least that's the equation for me.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

*belt keeper*

Ok. Now that we have this pretty much taken care of, how many of you have little pieces of material on your suit pants or slacks at the beltline right in front that never use this or didn't know how to or what it was for?

This is a belt keeper. you hook the prong of the belt into the loop of material and then buckle your belt. this keeps the belt and pants in a symmetrical shape so the belt buckle doesn't sag under or over your waistline or trouser line.

Any takers?


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Tonyp said:


> Ok. Now that we have this pretty much taken care of, how many of you have little pieces of material on your suit pants or slacks at the beltline right in front that never use this or didn't know how to or what it was for?
> 
> This is a belt keeper. you hook the prong of the belt into the loop of material and then buckle your belt. this keeps the belt and pants in a symmetrical shape so the belt buckle doesn't sag under or over your waistline or trouser line.
> 
> Any takers?


I have my tailor remove the buckle keeper because I almost always wear braces. Yes, I know that braces and belt loops offend some among us, but I am aware of my sins and I am willing to live with the consequences.

Buzz


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

M6Classic said:


> You have a button, you have a button hole. I didn't occur to you that the two go together?


Oh, come on.

The functionality, basic function, was obvious. I just thought it was for someone afraid their top clasp/button would break and the front opens up and summer sausage for everyone. Seemed like a seat belt in a car - absolutely useless until that one fateful day.

If I knew it helped the shaping of the trouser wear i would have buttoned.

It also seemed like a stall in time in case of urgent evacuation. And you can take that in several ways, they all work. Jetison pants!


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

I understood that it also distributed the tension so that the fastening of the trouser did not become overly distorted by the constant pressure exerted by a decent lunch - hence why it is called a 'bearer'. But that may be wrong. Of course, the super-fit and tailored athletes inhabiting these fora would not be in need of such a device, which may explain why people were not using it


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

Unregistered said:


> I honestly fail to see how you guys can go by so long without buttoning it.
> 
> Button + button hole = do it up.
> 
> At least that's the equation for me.


For arguments sake, you have a bottom button, and a button hole on a 3b suit, but you don't button it, I hope :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

You have paid for it. Why not use it?


----------



## Unregistered (Mar 13, 2008)

RJmaiorano said:


> For arguments sake, you have a bottom button, and a button hole on a 3b suit, but you don't button it, I hope :icon_smile_big:.


Thus most high school kids wearing their first suit will inevitably do the bottom button up until they are told that it's not "the way".


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2021)

I bought suede leather pants and at the hem, there are 2 buttons inside. What are they for?


----------

